# TNM 7 Wrestling Simulator



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I was browsing around for some help on this topic, and saw that someone had posted about it a little while ago.

I got a new computer last November and had Windows 7 installed. When I tried to download the TNM-7 files from its website, it downloads and extracts just fine. But, I keep getting this error message:



> Error 75....


Sadly, the program opens and closes so quickly, I can get the rest of it. But, hopefully, that's enough. *shrugs*

I've spoken to the owner of the program, and he has told me that other people have Win7, and that it's working just fine for time. However, he has done nothing to help me fix my problem. So, if anyone can help me out with this, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Does this file produce an .exe file that you click on and get the error ?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If so try right clicking on the exe and choose Run as Administrator....also try Compatibility Mode....right click the exe and choose Properties and the Compatibility tab


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

The file description says it's a "Windows Batch File". But, yes, I believe it's a .exe file.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try above post


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

OK, I've done both. 

Nothing happened when I tried to run it as the Admin. And, the Compatibility is set to Windows XP, however nothing's changed.

I looked up the details of the file when I tried to run it as the Admin, and it's labeled as "TNM.BAT". I don't know if that changes anything...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe try Dosbox

http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Basic_Setup_and_Installation_of_DosBox


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. OK. I guess I'll have to go through step-by-step and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

OK, sorry. I've gotten DosBox to mount my "C:\TMN7SE\", but it won't open the directory.


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

I reloaded the program and tried to open it using the Command Prompt, but got this message when I tried to run it:

"Error 75 at pgrm-ctr: 215539". I'm read that it has something to do with the registry. Is that correct?


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

That link doesn't work anymore


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this one

http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dosbox/dosbox/0.73/DOSBox0.73-win32-installer.exe


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

Megabite said:


> Try this one
> 
> http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dosbox/dosbox/0.73/DOSBox0.73-win32-installer.exe


I've got Dos Box already installed. But I'm having trouble with it loading the program into it's own system. (if that makes any sense). I guess, I can't mount the file correct, or something...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You could try Vitual XP for Windows 7......it worked on mine W7 but it did have few issues so I uninstalled it

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

I've looked at Virtual XP... but, the problem is, I don't have correct version of Win 7 on my laptop. I have the Home Premium version, so it won't let me download it 

I hate to be a pain in the ***. I really do appreciate all the help. I just don't understand what I'm doing when i try to look at it.


----------



## dxanman (Mar 24, 2010)

Going back to the Dos Box option...

I mounted my C: Drive as such... "C:\TNM7SE" - the name of the program.

After opening the C: directory, I enter TNM.BAT, and get "Illegal command: start", and then Dos Box locks up and I have to close it down.


----------

